# Hair Mousse



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Who uses this??

I need advice on what brand to get. I want uber uber uber volume and no stickness!

xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I used the Tresemme one which isn't sticky but too light & not enough volume. The Elvive one is quite heavy to begin with but gives fab volume with only a little bit.

I have very fine hair so anything too heavy just makes it limp.

I finish it with tresemme freeze hold spray to ensure it stays in place!


----------

